# George Pope ( GOWGE ) died in his sleep last nite .



## Earl Brinn (Feb 16, 2004)

This is David, George's son. I hate to be the bearer of bad news. But, I wanted to let you know my dad passed away in his sleep today. I know how much he loved talking with you guys about fishing and what not, on and off the message board, and I just thought you should know. We'll be figuring out the arrangements in the next day or two and we'll let you know. I'm hoping you could post something on the board for him to let everybody know. 

David Pope"


----------



## cygnus-x1 (Oct 12, 2005)

My condolences to you and the family. I have a feelin' ole St Pete will be handing your dad a rod and reel upon entering the pearly gates


----------



## DORIGHT (Dec 1, 2006)

cygnus-x1 said:


> My condolences to you and the family. I have a feelin' ole St Pete will be handing your dad a rod and reel upon entering the pearly gates


WELL SAID...SORRY TO HEAR OF YOUR LOSS...
GOD BLESS


----------



## Big Worm (Mar 29, 2005)

I never met him or you, but I am very sorry for your loss and the loss of a fellow fisherman.


----------



## Dolphinpier (Aug 15, 2006)

I wish his family all the best in their time of need. I never met GOWGE yet I learned a lot from him on the various forums he posted on. I know I will miss his insight and knowledge. God Bless you GOWGE.

Jimmy


----------



## Railroader (Apr 13, 2005)

I never had the pleasure of meeting Gowge, but like many others, enjoyed reading his posts on FSF...

My thoughts are with you and your family.


----------



## MarkDido (Jul 6, 2003)

I will keep your family and he in my prayers. He will be missed

Mark


----------



## airnuts (Oct 13, 2003)

Gowge I know you are in a better place, I want to thank you from the bottom of my heart for everything that you taught me. 4 years ago I did not know anything about surf fishing, thanks to you I am where I am today.
God bless you and your family, rest in peace


----------



## ez2cdave (Oct 13, 2008)

Yes, I know it has been almost 5 years, but I really miss my old friend and mentor, Gowge. He had so much knowledge and loved to share it with everyone. But, now he is gone and an empty spot on the beach of Life, remains. Tight lines, old friend !


----------



## junkmansj (Jul 23, 2005)

My condolences to all his Family, He has been a Bright Light and Teacher of Many


----------



## Charlie2 (May 2, 2007)

RIP Gowge!

Gowge was my friend for many moons. We shared almost daily telephone conversations where we would share fishing 'stuff'.
I still take the old Penn Squidder that he gave to me and think of him often.

I miss him every day.

Also; RIP Earl Brinn! C2


----------



## Sand Dollar (Nov 26, 2005)

Hey guys, I know how you all feel as I too just lost a dear friend. She was a cancer patient and died just four years after her daughter died, alos from cancer. So to bring a little light on things, they have the hope of the resurrection, which Jesus performed on Lazerus and this proves that it will be available for our dead loved ones too. So we need to make sure we are doing what it takes to be considered for Paradise.


----------

